# Does relationship with villagers change after you time travel?



## nananc (May 3, 2020)

I recently time traveled to move out a villager. This was my first time, so I took hours to get Curlos out. That took a few years off my life. I've traveled from present day to end of July. 

I realized a few changes I didn't expect, such as weather changes, suddenly getting lots of mail in the in box, and flowers growing amock. 

I was most worried about the villagers. Does my relationship with them change because I TTed (I'm now back in present time)? I've been diligently giving them gifts and stuff. And also do they still send me letters, though they have already sent me letters throughout the months of May, June, and July?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 3, 2020)

You might lowerr youe friendship w them if you tt and not interact.


----------



## starlightsong (May 3, 2020)

Your friendship _might _lower, but something I've noticed is that if I don't interact with my villagers at all while TTing, and then go back to the present day, they don't give me any sort of dialogue about how they haven't seen me in weeks/months. They just continue talking to me as usual. So in that scenario your friendship might stay the same but I'm not sure. Also, they will still send you letters, so no worries there!


----------



## nananc (May 3, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Your friendship _might _lower, but something I've noticed is that if I don't interact with my villagers at all while TTing, and then go back to the present day, they don't give me any sort of dialogue about how they haven't seen me in weeks/months. They just continue talking to me as usual. So in that scenario your friendship might stay the same but I'm not sure. Also, they will still send you letters, so no worries there!



That sounds great. Thank you!


----------



## raqball (May 3, 2020)

TT backwards counts as one day so even if you TT forward a year then go back the villagers (after you've went back) will think one day has passed.. Well, that's my understanding of it. So no, TT will not hurt relationship...


----------



## voltairenism (May 3, 2020)

When I travelled forward then back to current date, they didn't gave me those ~first dialogue of day~, like if the TT never happened and I am just back where I was, so I think all it's fine. Also, they send a lot of presents in the mail, which means the friendship is high!


----------



## solace (Oct 21, 2021)

Bump.. Trying to get one last villager photo from Bunnie and she is holding me up from moving ahead. I am currently in July and I would like to move ahead closer to the next update.

So, does TTing forward affect your friendships?

I believe she is on the verge of giving me her photo but I say that every day and to no avail. LOL 

I have her amiibo but I’d rather just be done with her now rather than later.

Moving forward towards the update is more of a priority, but I just needed wanted a concrete answer.
Also, once you collected villager photos, does anyone still give them daily gifts to keep their friendship high?

Thank you


----------



## Serabee (Oct 21, 2021)

I TTed forward and backwards and back again and have never noticed any change. In fact, once I got a photo right after TTing, and my next gift. I can't say for sure if TTing forward super far affects it, but from my experience, I've had no issues.

Also, I don't give them daily gifts anymore because just talking should be enough to keep their friendships high. Once I get a photo I only gift items I want them to have. The photo indicates you're at the highest level of friendship, so there isn't really any point is continuing to gift unless you have an item you want them to have or just like gifting, I guess.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> You might lowerr youe friendship w them if you tt and not interact.



I believe tt doesn’t affect friendship. i think this was discussed before but i’m not 100% sure what thread (might have been the thread on how to get their pictures faster).


----------



## moon_child (Oct 21, 2021)

starlightsong said:


> Your friendship _might _lower, but something I've noticed is that if I don't interact with my villagers at all while TTing, and then go back to the present day, they don't give me any sort of dialogue about how they haven't seen me in weeks/months. They just continue talking to me as usual. So in that scenario your friendship might stay the same but I'm not sure. Also, they will still send you letters, so no worries there!


Noticed the same in my case. If I ignore all of them while TTing they don’t give me the dialogue that they missed me unless I speak or interact with someone.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 21, 2021)

I had the same experience with starlightsong, I TT forward and back and never go TOO far into the future so I've never experience lowered friendship or at least it doesn't appear to lower since they talk to me like nothing happened.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 21, 2021)

@Dunquixote is correct. Not talking to your villagers/ time traveling does not cause friendship level to go down.

if you go a significant amount of time with out talking to them (something like 1-2 weeks or more?) then you will get a line of dialogue when you first talk to them about how they missed you and how long you have been gone.  But it won’t effect the relationship and after that line you will be able to speak with them as normal.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah, I definitely haven't noticed it. I've TT'ed a lot with cycling villagers and terraforming, and if I talk to them in between TTing sessions, honestly my friendship seems to improve.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 21, 2021)

TTing and ignoring villagers will NEVER lower points.










						Friendship Mechanics
					

Animal Crossing New Horizons Friendship Mechanics Written by ooraloo#0360, credits to Ninji#1624, Alexis#8717, Stoney#9215, astronomyfortwo#4112, Burandii#7476, and FCFCQQQ#0033  FCFCQQQ The friendship points that you have with your villagers can range from 0 to 255. When villagers first move in,...




					docs.google.com
				






> Increasing Friendship Points
> Talking (once per day): +1 point
> Selling an item to the villager when prompted by normal conversation: +1 point
> Catching the villager’s flea: +5 points
> ...


----------



## solace (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you, *Serabee, JKDOS, your local goomy, WaileaNoRei, Sholee, moon_child, Dunquixote*!

This is such a load off. I can finally progress without TT'ing one day at a time.


----------

